

Computer Language Engineering - Garbage
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-035-computer-language-engineering-spring-2010/

======
hvs
Um, OK. Yeah, Computer Science programs have courses in languages. It's pretty
standard.

~~~
pdelgallego
But the nice thing about this is that is part of the OCW at the MIT, u have
the lecture notes, the video and audios of those lectures (although not all
the lectures seem to be recorded).

------
MichailP
They don't offer full set of lecture videos. :(

